# IVF: First scan today after 4 days of Gonal F injections...8 follicles



## Mar31 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi everyone  

Just been for our first scan to see what's going on after 4 days of the Gonal F injections (300 dose) she said my left ovary is a bit lazy but altogether there were 8 follicles and she said one was a whopper  

I now have a second injection to take daily to stop me from ovulating and they are thinking about next Thursday/Friday for egg collection. Just wondered if anyone was in the same boat at the moment? 

We are trying to stay positive but don't want to get our hopes up too much just incase   

Also, how did people find the egg collection. Will I be okay to go to work the next day? Or would you recommend another day off? I am a teacher and the parents are asking questions so it's difficult! 

Good luck everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done, that's a good number 

The best place to chat with other people at the same stage a you is the October/November Cycle Buddies thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326568.0

With regards to egg collection: everyone is different and I know some people go back the day after, but I wouldn't have been able to go back that soon. I had early OHSS so was off from a few days before EC until after OTD as I was poorly and stressed and couldn't have done my job physically or mentally.

Egg collection itself was fine, had sedation but I was asleep and it was as good as a general anaesthetic.

I will run a poll about the time off after egg collection actually as it will probably be quite useful.

Good luck xxx


----------



## louiserobertson (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi I would take the day off after, as I was worse the day after than the day of collection.. Saying that I got signed off work the week before collection and two weeks after transfer, just to make sure my body is rested. Good luck with the collection


----------



## Mar31 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks Louise, 

Egg collection is Saturday now so should be okay to go in on Monday as will have Sat evening and Sunday to rest. I have a week's half term holiday during the 2ww but pregnancy test is booked for the first Monday back after the holidays   

xxxxxx


----------

